# Left Hand Shimano XTR Front Shifter



## potnoodle (23 Apr 2009)

I am looking to buy a left hand shimano shifter or if someone needs just a right one i am willing to go halfs on a pair and have the left one from that.

Shimano dont sell the left one on it own and i already have the right


----------

